# ice-pick



## cornculapte

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ice-pick
Chestia asta are vreo denumire românească?


----------



## Trisia

Bună,

Te rog nu lăsa doar un link, da-ne o mică descriere si în "post". Ceva de tipul:



> An *ice pick* is a tool used to break up, pick at, or chip at ice. It resembles a scratch awl, but is designed for picking at ice rather than wood. Before the invention of modern refrigerators, ice picks were a ubiquitous household tool used for separating and shaping the blocks of ice used in ice boxes. (sursa: Wikipedia)


Din câte îmi amintesc, varianta pentru lemn/materiale se numește sulă? Din păcate, "sulă pentru gheață" sună cel puțin anapoda.

Aș fi recomandat "sfredel pentru gheață" dar unchiul Google spune că asta se folosește în legătură cu uneltele de pescuit.  Mai întreb, poate știu ai mei.

Dacă e vorba de o frază din engleză care trebuie tradusă, poate o vedem și noi și ne mai dăm cu părerea.


----------



## cornculapte

_Another, different, surgical instrument also called a leucotome was introduced by Walter Freeman. It consisted simply of a pointed shaft—an ice-pick was used in preliminary tests on cadavers, and this instrument is essentially an ice-pick used for surgery._ (sursa: Wikipedia)

Scuze, credeam că e mai simplu să pun link, din moment ce şi link-ul din context duce tot acolo.


----------



## farscape

Ice-pick: instrument favorit in cărţile lui Raymond Chandler; cioplitor  de gheaţă, foarte asemnător cu o sulă (scula de tâmplărie sau cizmărie)  dar mai mare.

Later,


----------



## cornculapte

Mulţumesc.


----------

